# Average sheets per day per man?



## Skeeter909 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi,
How many sheets can 1 experienced man hang per 8 hour day and what is the average cost to hang? I have just renegotiated and accepted a bid to hang 6800 sq ft of sheetrock, 10 ft ceilings. 

JoHanna


----------



## Jcllc (Dec 8, 2006)

It depends on some factors..are the ceilings included? is it 5/8 or 1/2 ? Just with the number you supplied I'd charge (straight walls 54" board) 12ft sheets around $1,532.00) Let me know how that faired out with your cost..to include finishing you could double the cost..builders here are eating up the prices


----------



## Skeeter909 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks. It will be 1/2", probably 12ft sheets, 7 rooms, 6800 sq ft including ceilings. I had originally bid the job to hang and finish, paint ready. I had calculated by the sq ft at an average of 1.50 per sq ft. I always try to tighten the bid with labor and material, but wanted to have a little more control over my labor, since this is not my specialty. I am in southern missouri and my crew will handle most of it. I cannot be there all the time, you know what I mean. Thanks for you input. How would you calculate time for the hangers? by sheet? sq foot?
How would you calculate labor to hang and finish? by sheet? sq ft?

JoHanna


----------



## damudman (Dec 12, 2004)

only 142 sheets 4 man crew 1 day, no more than 2

Our hanger complet a 200 sheet house in 1 day 8 foot ceilings

small valt in master bed room


----------

